# Privatizing Bulk Fuel Storage @ CFB Goose Bay?



## The Bread Guy (25 Jan 2010)

This, from MERX:


> ...The Department of National Defence (DND) is the owner of the Tank Farm and Fuel Distribution System located on the Canadian Forces Base (5 Wing) and is adjacent to the 5 Wing Goose Bay military airport and in Happy Valley-Goose Bay, Newfoundland & Labrador. Work under his contract shall include:
> 
> a.     Development of a business / financial model to evaluate future operations and maintenance of the tank farm facility under a Terminal Model of operations.
> b.     In general terms, a Terminal Model is a mode of operation wherein the prospective operator of the facility would provide fee-based fuel storage and related services to multiple public and private sector users of the facility. Fuel product owned by the various clients could be co-mingled within the fuel storage tanks.
> ...


----------



## Zoomie (25 Jan 2010)

It's about time.


----------

